# Electrolux RM4401 Service Manual



## 101825 (Nov 18, 2006)

Hi folks

Does anyone have a full Electrolux RM4401 service manual. It particular I need to find out the exact position of the igniter.

I want to find out how far into the flame it should extend. If anyone has photos I would appreciate it.

It would also be handy to find out where the fridge is actually secured to the cabinet. I have searched all over for obvious screws - haven't found any.

Rog


----------



## maddie (Jan 4, 2006)

Hi Roger 
http://safemanuals.com/user-guide-instructions-owner-manual/ELECTROLUX/RM4401-_F
they are usually fixed at the top (inside)
terry


----------



## spykal (May 9, 2005)

ivys said:


> Hi folks
> 
> Does anyone have a full Electrolux RM4401 service manual. It particular I need to find out the exact position of the igniter.
> 
> ...


Hi

A service manual, I guess there must be one but doubt it will be easily available, I have attached a PDF of the User manual for your future use.

The igniter needs to be placed so that the flame just touches it... see 
THIS << thread.

I have been meaning to give my fridge burner a service for ages so if you can hang on a while I will go out and do it ... the sun is shining. I will take a few pictures and get back to you.

Mike


----------



## 101825 (Nov 18, 2006)

Thanks both Terry and Mike

Mike, I would appreciate pics of your setup when you get around to it.

I guess my min concern is whether the thermocouple and igniter can be damaged by the flame. Should they be just out of the flame but close enough to work? If I push either of them too far into the flame is there a point where the heat will damage them.

FYI the trouble began with the Romanian roads in January last year. I suspect that the shaking dislodged dirt and may have moved other parts as well. I have blown the lines clear using a compressor and when on gas our fridge is now back to it's freezing self.
...but I would cry if in the next few weeks my well running fridge ran too well and burn't those components!

Below is a pic of my burner....

Rog


----------



## spykal (May 9, 2005)

Hi Rog

Both the igniter and the thermocouple are designed to be in the edge of the flame. The Thermocouple is all metal and the igniter is a metal rod set into a ceramic holder ....so both are OK in the flame.

The igniter has two square sections and these fit exactly into the holder and position the igniter into the right place. It is possible to clamp up the clip with the igniter set in the wrong position, so it is not foolproof :lol: ... try tightening the clip a little then wiggle the igniter into its proper place. With the screw slightly tightened the the thermocouple can also be slid in to the burner housing until the tip is just in the flames path.

I have found that I get a much more reliable ignition with the igniter set over towards and sparking onto the thermocouple rather than onto the side of the burner housing ... I have no idea which way is correct but this works best for me :wink:

Here are the pictures of the burner taken this afternoon:









If you look closely you can see the spark ..









You should aim to have a nice blue flame ( it will burn best under the chimney :wink: )

Anyway you did me a favour posting this today ...
1. I have now serviced my fridge burner 
2. I got out of doing more gardening :lol: 
3. My fridge is now all ready for the blazing hot summer we are going to get :wink:

regards

Mike

P.S. For anyone else reading this thread about servicing the gas fridge do please remember that this is a job that needs to be done by a competent person... only you can decide whether you are... if you are unsure whether you are competent then you most likely are not :wink:

*Disclaimer 
I do not endorse any of this advice. I provide it to you as a service. I can neither guarantee the soundness of the advice, nor make any claims as to the outcome of following this advice. I provide it for your entertainment only. Should you choose to follow any of the advice, it is solely at your own risk. This is not intended to substitute for obtaining advice from appropriate sources and/or professional counseling. I recommend you consult an appropriate professional, counselor, and/or a trusted advisor before taking any action based on this advice. :wink:


----------



## 101825 (Nov 18, 2006)

Mike, whenever the pressure to garden mounts I would be happy to send another plea for technical help  

After I took the pic I did more wrestling with the igniter, I was considering testing the same config as you. I will try it tomorrow, as the ceramic tip of my igniter is fully in the flame and I'm nervous about that. If I pull it out of the flame the spark is too far to ignite correctly.

So, thanks again for your help. It's good to have a working fridge again!

Rog


----------

